# Preview of winter 2010-11



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Winter: Here are some main points... 1) There is a threat of a cold winter from the Pacific Northwest through the northern Plains into the Northeast. 2) The southern Plains to the mid-Atlantic will have above-normal temps with near- or below-normal snowfall. 3) Freezing rain events, rather than snow, will be a bigger problem than last year from the central Plains to the interior Northeast. 4) Pacific Northwest should be colder and snowier than normal, and there is a chance over the Northeast that this could be the case, too. One of the analogs is 1995-1996, so you can see there is room for contradictions in the central Plains to the mid-Atlantic. 5) CANADA WILL BE MUCH MUCH COLDER. BRUTAL WINTER IN ALASKA. 6) Texas and Florida will probably have the greatest flip to a winter that is very unlike their winters last year. 7) All is not painted rosy here . a) Because of the major cold in Canada, a couple of severe cold shots can interrupt the blissful picture I am painting. Remember in one of the analog winters 1998-1999, Chicago had you-know-what to pay for the first couple of weeks of January with temperatures 10 degrees below normal and 30 inches of snow. But the winter wound up 4.9 above normal with 34 inches of snow. b) The volcanic activity of 2009, not the recent Icelandic one, is still a consideration along with low sunspot activity. These wild cards may tip the balance a bit colder than the implications here. 

Still population weighted, I don't think this is near the winter of last year.

From Accuweather.com's Joe Bastardi


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

i wish i knew how to interpret that.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

me too. sounds like it's going to be as good of a winter as last year. I'm hoping for an above average snow fall this winter.. As alway's.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

anything but freezing rain and ice storms....
they chew threw the material quick


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

So what about the Midwest like Michigan?


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

This winter season will be in a La nina, typical la nina's feature GLC,or- great lake cutters, where storms cut to the west of pa, most likely in michigan u may see more snow and maybe some mixed events as well, in my area i might see alot of slop storms snow, sleet, ice, rain, the kitchen sink lol , just remember its only june and nothing is set in stone


----------



## Cyber36 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bottom line is , the last few winters sucked for snow activities, & now the summers suck too. Can't win for losin...............


----------

